# Fracino Retro duel fuel descale



## Ape91 (Jan 28, 2018)

I contacted Fracino and was told I never have to descale my machine. I find this hard to believe. Has anyone descaled their retro and how did you go about this?


----------



## zozur (Jan 5, 2018)

Why? It is build from non acid-proof materials?


----------



## Ape91 (Jan 28, 2018)

I've not been able to find anyone who has this machine and cleaned it. Not sure what my next step is. I don't want to pay someone to clean it when I know I can do it myself.


----------

